# Just a Little Finger Hash



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

A little collected dust................

A warm finger.................

A bit of rolling

Then a bit of rolling

n

*Voilà *


spark up cough n relax................................


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2008)

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!!!! Man, I miss my hash stash. Can't wait till my Winter project! oooh yeah!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea baby that looks ace! How did she smoke?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 30, 2008)

Dang that looks good, i love the taste of hash.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Yea baby that looks ace! How did she smoke?



cough cough cough.............................

ermmmm

just go steady with it........


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

Just waitin on my bags to arrive..........

b4 I run some BUB.........:aok:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 31, 2008)

*What micron bags did you buy?

Nice lookin fingy hash :hubba:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

220micron 150micron 75micron 20micron.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 31, 2008)

Ill, is that tobacco with the hash.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 31, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> cough cough cough.............................
> 
> ermmmm
> 
> just go steady with it........



Nice one, sounds great! :hubba: I too love the taste of hash 

Yimmy, it looks like tobacco to me


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

yes 

yes it is

Euopean style


----------



## Thorn (Oct 31, 2008)

indeed...make that weed last longer...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

The good ol' GV baccy tins, many uses  

I have a small collection too, the box is in daily use and the hash will get used when needed 

Lots of people dont collect this, they have no idea of what they are missing.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 31, 2008)

why do you smoke hash with tobacco in europe. I heard of it before. I just don't understand why.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

It turns 1 ounce of hash into 3 ounces of hash, a joint is very common in Europe, not everyone can get a pipe out walking down the street.

If you need 1/3 of a gram to get high, why use 1 gram?

1/3 of a gram of hash in a joint is a long smoke, 1/3 of a gram of hash in a pipe is over in 2 blinks.

The mix of Nicotine and THC is often preferred.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 31, 2008)

plus if you don't want to use nicotine you can get nicotine free tobacco 

Hippy got it spot on there.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> why do you smoke hash with tobacco in europe. I heard of it before. I just don't understand why.



Just different strokes for different folks

This has still, the joint that is, got to be the most preferred way of smoking Hash or Weed in the UK and Europe as I see it...............

Change can be difficult................

Though my mind is not closed to other ways....................


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The good ol'* GV* baccy tins, many uses



errrrrrrrrmmmmmm

making assumptions again hip..........

_*Cutters Choice*_.............


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 31, 2008)

Trick or Treat
gimme gimme :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

no way..................................

come on 

bring it on

lets see your trick...............


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 31, 2008)

you got me, i got nothin lol
how bout 2 thank yous


----------

